# New to Sage Barista express



## StefanoPo (Sep 24, 2021)

Good evening everyone,

After a long interrst in coffee, and month of research, I have just received my Sage Barista Express.

Looking for a "where to start" guide...any information/guide/link about coffee beans, different aromas, where to buy and what to buy would be really appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Stefano


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

StefanoPo said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> After a long interrst in coffee, and month of research, I have just received my Sage Barista Express.
> 
> ...


 Hi Stefano are you UK based? Italian? What kind of coffee do you like?

For genetic knowledge I would look at YouTube. There are a few good YouTubers that cover the basics of espresso prep, dosing, grinding, brewing etc..

For example Hoffman has a mini serie called 'understanding espresso'. It's not overly technical but worth to watch.

Regarding the beans, if you are UK based there are a lot of forum sponsors that you can check out. As you probably already know fresh roasted beans are fundamental in making good espresso. A safe bet for beginners are usually dark roasts.


----------



## StefanoPo (Sep 24, 2021)

Evergreen88 said:


> Hi Stefano are you UK based? Italian? What kind of coffee do you like?
> 
> For genetic knowledge I would look at YouTube. There are a few good YouTubers that cover the basics of espresso prep, dosing, grinding, brewing etc..
> 
> ...


 Hi, thank you so much for your prompt reply and amazing advice!

I am italian and UK based.

I love and really miss the nice espresso I used to get in Italian cafes, and I am hoping to develop this passion now that I'm working from home.

And I would love to learn how to make proper cappuccino.

I will definitely look at the videos you suggested, thanks again.

I have read about fresh beans (6-8 weeks max, correct?) And been looking for websites where to buy them, but couldn't find anything on here (surely my fault! Probably not looking in the right place!)

Really pleased to be hear and receiving replies


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

StefanoPo said:


> Hi, thank you so much for your prompt reply and amazing advice!
> 
> I am italian and UK based.
> 
> ...


 Same, I am also Italian and UK based. The coffee we are used to drink in Italian bars is usually a blend of South American beans with 10/20% robusta, roasted quite dark and served as a 'single shot', which usually corresponds to 7g of ground coffee. I would suggest focusing on the double basket though, more forgiving and easier to prep and keep the dose consistent (e.g. 14g)

There is a section on this forum with sponsors, they also offer discounts to the forum members.

Look into dark roast espresso blends or alternatively to dark roast Brazilian SO to start with.

Frothing milk isn't easy, training videos help but it will require a few weeks of practice to produce something decent!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

StefanoPo said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> After a long interrst in coffee, and month of research, I have just received my Sage Barista Express.
> 
> ...


 Hi Stefano,

Have a read of the Sage sticky in that forum. It took me two-months to start getting a consistent nice drink out of my BE, it's not a 'day one' machine if you are new to coffee.

As for beans I suggest buying from one of the forum sponsors. Have a look in the sponsor section and you will see forum discount codes for most of them. It'll be cheaper for you and a way to see what you like.


----------



## StefanoPo (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you, this is going to be really helpful.

Silly question, probably, but where can I find the Sage sticky? I can't find it


----------



## CrashEd (Oct 31, 2016)

Start with the manual - I found it quite useful. There's plenty of videos online too.

Once you have familiarised yourself with the machine, ditch the 'Razor' and buy a cheap set of scales and dose at a 1:2 ratio e.g. 18g of ground coffee in the portafilter to 36g of espresso. Aim to pull the shot in around 30 seconds. If it's too fast then grind finer, and visa versa.

If you hit the lowest grind setting then you can adjust the upper burr (in the grinder) to give you a finer grind.

Most important of all, use fresh beans!

Enjoy


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

StefanoPo said:


> Thank you, this is going to be really helpful.
> 
> Silly question, probably, but where can I find the Sage sticky? I can't find it


 It's the pinned thread at the top of the Sage forum:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed#comments

None of this stuff is set in stone but there are things you should be doing with the BE to give a good drink. Even with the inconsistent grinder you will be able to get a nice drink once you've found a system that works for you. There might well be some frustrations, if you don't get something, ask on the forum, someone will be able to help.


----------



## StefanoPo (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you all, I have now made some small progress and I am loving my beginners machine.

However, I have recently noticed that when I make two espresso (with the double option), the left one is always "shorter". Any idea on why? Any tips?

Thank you again, this forum is amazing!!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is the machine perfectly level? Check at the grouphead with a spirit level.


----------



## StefanoPo (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you so much for replying so quickly.

If I am doing this right, yes, i believe it is...


----------



## StefanoPo (Sep 24, 2021)

Still having the same problem...the right cup is always "shorter". Any idea? Any help?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Is the group clean? Portafilter base unobstructed? Cleaned properly when 'Clean Me' is on? De-scaled?


----------



## StefanoPo (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you so much for your ideas. Clean, clear, and descale twice unfortunately. Had this problem since day 1, and is a new machine.

Not a huge problem, but it's frustrating to have one espresso "normal size" and one "ristretto". Coffee seem to be flowing nicely, but there is always more on the left cup.

I have glass cups and I can clearly see the difference


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Could be your tamping? Maybe you always press harder on the left so less water flows through it.

I've never actually run separate shots so I can't do any tests I'm afraid (I don't have any shot glasses.


----------



## StefanoPo (Sep 24, 2021)

Tried to improve my tampering skills, and even bought a new tamper. Still having the same issue, the "left one" is always longer...


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Have you unscrewed the shower screen and cleaned it out?


----------

